# Making Log Dogs



## El Barto (9 Jul 2019)

I need some log dogs and figured rather than buying them, it might be a nice gentle foray into a bit of smithing. 

Could someone please point me in the direction of where to pick up the kind of stock I'd need? For instance, could I just get some 12mm mild or bright steel and play around with that?

This video is a great example of what I'm after...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BusYtVFWCro

Thank you!


----------



## Racers (9 Jul 2019)

Have a look for steel stockists in your location,

https://www.google.com/search?client=fi ... +hampshire

Ot B&Q stock some square bar.

https://www.diy.com/departments/ffa-con ... 055_BQ.prd

Pete


----------



## novocaine (9 Jul 2019)

yep. although he made heavy weather of upsetting the spikes and forming the bend but he isn't a smith so fair play to him, he did well. It doesn't need to be hardened so use mild steel, you can pick it up at pretty much any place that sells metal, he'll I picked up a load of 10mm square at a B&Q that was closing down because it was cheap. you could make that with a propane torch and a grinder if you haven't got an anvil to work over although you won't get the sharp 90 bend (unless you have a welder, then there are vase und meanz).


----------



## El Barto (9 Jul 2019)

Excellent, thanks guys. They don't need to be pretty, just effective. It'd be nice to do it properly on an anvil but I suppose I do need to use them so the least possible time spent making them would also be helpful!


----------



## marcros (9 Jul 2019)

YouTube viewing, not actual experience here...

The square corner is pretty important, because it allows a hammer blow to be directly over the corners. 

Now, I don't know whether "pretty important" is "vital".


----------



## novocaine (10 Jul 2019)

having hit the end of an allen key a few times I'd say you could get away with a tight radius although the square corner would be nicer.


----------



## El Barto (10 Jul 2019)

Yes yes good points about tight corners. How does one go about achieving such a thing? Do I need to create a little notch or kink on the inside so it will bend to that?


----------



## novocaine (10 Jul 2019)

if your doing it over an anvil theres a few ways to do it, for me I'd set it at 45 over the edge and give it 2 wacks to form a very shallow V, flip it over so the V is up, lay it over the edge and fold it to about 100 degrees, bury the bulge then reheat at orange. leave it at 100 and upset material in to the corner to bring it to a sharper outer edge still at 100 degrees, bury the bulge again then heat again before taking it to 90. this way you don't get galling on the inner edge (weaken the bend) and it stays around the same dimensions. 
My comments on Mr chickerdee is more the upsetting of the spike which can be done quicker by upsetting about halfway in to it and then drawing out the material to the end. his way is fine, but it can take a long time if you want to make a big spike as your working with thicker material for longer. 

without the anvil, cut half way through in a V, heat it and fold it then stick a blob back in the underside to fill although it will still work without the weld.


----------



## El Barto (10 Jul 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## El Barto (19 Jul 2019)

Another question: if I’m doing it without the anvil, can I heat and bend in one go, or should I do it gradually ie. heat it, start the bend, heat it again, etc etc.

I’d like to try both ways, with anvil and without, just to see what they’re both like. How long does it take to get a 12mm bar red hot with a butane/propane torch? I only have one of those crappy little ones with replaceable canisters, similar to something a chef or jewellery maker would use.

Apologies for the novice questions!!


----------



## Trevanion (19 Jul 2019)

El Barto":pm2az9m9 said:


> How long does it take to get a 12mm bar red hot with a butane/propane torch? I only have one of those crappy little ones with replaceable canisters, similar to something a chef or jewellery maker would use.



It probably won't get it anywhere near red hot, there's just not enough heat coming out of those propane/MAPP torches to keep that thickness of material hot before the rest of it cools it back down.

If it's only mild steel bar it should bend pretty easily without heat.


----------



## El Barto (19 Jul 2019)

I’ve got a fairly sizeable potbelly stove, maybe I can just stick it in there...


----------



## El Barto (5 Aug 2019)

Thanks for the help with this guys. I tried both ways of making the dogs and now have four that work very well indeed. The toughest part was getting the nice tight corners over the anvil and it was taking ages to generate enough heat so I settled for "close enough". Still works nicely.

Very pleased!


----------



## novocaine (6 Aug 2019)

it's a lot of material to hold at heat and it doesn't really stretch well round the bend. you've done a belting job on it though and let be frank, prove is in the working, which they seem to do rather well. 

good job.


----------

